# Spaying a goat



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope I have this in the right place. Can a goat be spayed?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, it can be done...but it is a major surgery and goats don't do well with anesthesia so it's best to find a vet that knows goats well enough to know how to put her under.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I had an emergency c-section done on my last doe to kid this year, her uterus was badly torn, and he sewed and sewed to put it back together, even though she can't be bred again. We asked about taking it out and he said they don't do well without them. I don't know any more than that, he was busy and I didn't want to distract him, he saved my doe and her kids, and it was the middle of the night, but you might want to explore this and see if your vet thinks it is a good idea.

Jan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It can be done. However, I would highly recommend against it.


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

I spoke to two vets and got conflicting information. One said that they do ovariectomies which are safe and the other Vet said it was not safe.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had spoken to a goat vet at New Bolten about it and she said that it is a major surgery that should only be done by a experienced goat vet as Liz said. It also can be very costly; I was quoted $400 to have it done there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May I ask why you are wanting to do this?


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a 33 lb Pygmy that I am worried might get pregnant accidently, if one of the Bucks get in with her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How old is she? 
If she's over a year old, would she be one of the "smaller" Pygmies? I only wonder because I had a Pygmy doe a few years ago that was of the original Pygmy size, blocky and thick and she weighed 60lbs at 15 months old.


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

Itty is somewhat stunted. Her Mom and Dad were normal sized Pygmies. She was born 4 days later then her sibling and then she started to refuse the bottle at 2 months of age. She would prefer people food. She has never gone above 36 lbs.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If she is only eating people food her rumen may not be functioning properly and she may not be assorting the nutrition she needs to be able to grow. Good quality hay or brouse is necessary for the rumen to function right.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> If she is only eating people food her rumen may not be functioning properly and she may not be assorting the nutrition she needs to be able to grow. Good quality hay or brouse is necessary for the rumen to function right.
> 
> _________________


I strongly agree...she needs to be fed Alfalfa her rumen needs roughage to work properly....and some grain...to help her grow.... people food isn't good for her..... 
I'd give her Probiotic paste for 3 days and baking soda.... does she have loose salt and minerals out ..free choice?

Also get a fecal done... for worms and cocci.... that can stunt growth as well...

To prevent any breeding mistakes ...putting a hotline around the inner of the buck pen... will detour a buck from wanting to escape or to fence breed..or to even get near the fence.... :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think if there really good cause and you can be at a place like New Bolton I might consider it but otherwise I wouldn't have it done. There are hormone issues besides the danger of the surgery itself.


----------

